# New 350mW From LASERGLOW



## duFontaine

Hello Forum,

I recieved the new Hercules 350 about 2 weeks ago from LaserGlow. There is no comparison. The output is actually between 370 and 385mw. Upon request, Dimitry sent an hour long output power graph. I have also tested the output with my Coherent Laser Check Power Meter. This test was made after a small warm up.

5 sec:404-409mW NOTE: Both test and warm up were made with 
10 sec: 350-365mW the same standard Energizer batteries 
15 sec: 370-385mW 
20 sec: 370-385mW
30 sec: 370-385mw

When I find some more Duracell Ultras I will test again as I know the output will only go up.

I have cut through over 50 layers of trash bag in less than 10 seconds. I have lit matches at distances over 5 feet in less than 3 seconds, and no more than 5 seconds without fail...all while holding it in my hand. I have cut electrical tape within seconds from more than 10 feet away. So far I have burned wood, leather, cardboard, zip-ties, and 2in black pipe insulation. 

I went to a deserted 4-way Stop, 10miles outside of town. I turned the laser on 3 times, each for about 10 seconds. Within minutes people were in their cars circling the area searching for the mysterious beam. Much exitement in a rural area where there is usually NO traffic at night. 

It has a 2.0watt 808nm diode and is completely adjustable...from 1mw to over 350mw, and also comes with an A/C adapter. A bit larger; more like a MagLight, but 100% handheld portable. One of the best features of the Hercules... it can run continuously for days without decreasing in power thanks to the heatsink and miniature 3V cooling fan. It also has a life estimate of 6000+ hours. 

I ordered it at 11:00am Thursday and at 8:30am Friday it was in my hands in perfect condition and has exceeded my expectations ten fold.

THANKS FOR THE WONDERFUL PRODUCT!!! 

duFontaine


----------



## Davey

I so wish i could afford one of those! Though i couldn't light up the sky here as i think i would attract unwanted attention...

Only downside to laserglow is they dont accept paypal. But otherwise id choose them over anyone else.


----------



## LuxLuthor

Wow....let me go check out this Laserglow company.

Damn....so expensive...but the quality is obvious. Looks like this is 15" long & 3" diameter which is a pretty large & heavy size. Uses 3 D-Cell batteries. I know what to spend $2,000 - $3,000 on next time I have that much spare change.


----------



## bootleg2go

Hi DuFontaine, The output graph using a power supply as these +200mW lasers will drain a set of C cell batteries in about 15-20 minutes.
Can you tell by the print out what kind of power meter was used to create the data?
I have a 411mW handheld C cell laser that I've kept as my "personal best". The power output being measured using my Coherent fieldmaster GS.
My laser is very powerful, but does not come even close to burning through 50 trash bags in 10 seconds. 50 bags that are .1mm think would mean being able to burn through .5cm or about .2 inch thickness of plastic in 10 seconds. I question this ability of any laser under 1 watt.

There is something funny going on with many of the lasers currently coming out of China. Many will measure a very high reading on the lasercheck...as high as 400-500mW or more, but when tested using a more accurate lab meter the value is much less. I am currently investigating this, it may be that some of the new lasers do not have IR filters or are doing something much different they have in the past. This is why I had to go to the fieldmaster GS instead of only using a lasercheck as I've some of these units myself.

My manufacturer has offered some of these to me as well and I'll be getting them in with my next order and give the results I see as well. Hopefully they are as you say, but I do find it hard to believe 50 bags in 10 seconds...can you post a video of this? When I get samples in and they do output at these levels, I'll continue to have the lowest prices and the 350mW units will be sold well below $2,000 in cost.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## LowBat

Wow that's a lot of power to cut through all those trash bags. I wouldn't want anything that strong.


----------



## LASERGLOW

Hello CPF...

Looks like the news has spread, so before we start with the speculations  , here are the specs...

I've spent much time reading this forum, getting feedback from customers, and getting ideas for a new handheld laser. We have spent a year developing these, not to mention 5-figure development costs, so here are the specs... If you wish to discuss technical details, please feel free to post here, otherwise you can PM me directly with any sales-related questions...

Model: Hercules Series
Output Power: 200mW-350mW AVERAGE (300-450 PEAK)
Residual IR: <0.4% of actual output power
Power Stability after warm-up: 10-15% RMS
Pump diode: 2.0W 808nm
Crystal Set: discrete Nd:VYO4 + KTP crystals
Optics: both sides AR coated glass
Power Source 1: 3 X 1.5V D-cell batteries
Power Source 2: external 3.6V 2.4A adaptor
Power Source 3: 3.6V Li Ion Battery pack (under development)
Cooling Method: miniature fan + heat sink
Overheat Warning: red LED turns on if laser cavity exceeds 39 deg. Celsius
(can operate continuously at 100% power in temperatures up to 28 deg. Celsius)
Output power: adjustable potentiometer, user-accessable
Duty cycle: 100%
Additional Inputs: TTL modulation, 1-400 Hz
Safety Features: all FDA req'd features present.
Casing: solid aluminum

Jack: The output power was graphed using the Gentec EO PC-LINK power meter connected to the UP19K-15S-H5-D0 head. In order to test the laser for IR, we tested the output power with the existing IR filter, and tested again with a known-good high-quality IR filter between the laser and power meter. The readings were unchanged.

If anyone is interested in additional specs, or has any question regarding any aspect of these lasers, just ask!!!


----------



## bootleg2go

Hi Dimitry,
It sounds very cool. I didn't know it uses 3 D cell batteries, it's about time they came out with more battery capacity for these. The specs are also impressive. Can it really burn a hole through .5 cm of plastic in 10 seconds? that would make for a really cool video.
What is your formula/method for measuring the .4% or less of residual IR?

What are the physical demensions of this laser?
It looks like this laser is a very good design.

Congrats and best wishes on this new laser product, very nice

Jack


----------



## Cybris

bootleg2go said:


> Hi Dimitry,
> It sounds very cool. I didn't know it uses 3 D cell batteries, it's about time they came out with more battery capacity for these. The specs are also impressive. Can it really burn a hole through .5 cm of plastic in 10 seconds? that would make for a really cool video.
> What is your formula/method for measuring the .4% or less of residual IR?
> 
> What are the physical demensions of this laser?
> It looks like this laser is a very good design.
> 
> Congrats and best wishes on this new laser product, very nice
> 
> Jack



:wow: 

I absolutely love this particular laser - wish I could afford one!

More info can be found here. Ive been drooling over these guys lasers 

http://www.laserglow.com/hercules.html

http://www.laserglow.com/images/hercmed.jpg

I love the alluminum casing - Seems like this laser is very high quality.

From what ive seen on the internet, this laser seems to be the best as far as quality and power.


----------



## LaserFreak

And I thought my 200mw was powerful enough....sheesh.


----------



## temp

LuxLuthor said:


> Wow....let me go check out this Laserglow company.
> 
> Damn....so expensive...but the quality is obvious. Looks like this is 15" long & 3" diameter which is a pretty large & heavy size. Uses 3 D-Cell batteries. I know what to spend $2,000 - $3,000 on next time I have that much spare change.


 
sorry, but I cannot justify spending TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS more than I would spend on a laser from Jack, when i recive less than 100 mw of extra laseing power.


280 mw for $850 seems to be a damn good deal in comparison to $2850 for a 370 mw device


----------



## LuxLuthor

temp said:


> sorry, but I cannot justify spending TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS more than I would spend on a laser from Jack, when i recive less than 100 mw of extra laseing power.
> 
> 
> 280 mw for $850 seems to be a damn good deal in comparison to $2850 for a 370 mw device


 
Sorry for the cliche, but "I don't know Jack" whom you must be assuming is univerally known by everyone since you didn't provide a link. Hopefully he doesn't run an animal ranch in California....oh wait....that's Jacko! 

All I'm speaking about is the obvious quality and tremendous output of the above unit....and if I had ton's of money, it appears the best looking/performing product I have seen in that portable category.


----------



## Cybris

temp said:


> sorry, but I cannot justify spending TWO THOUSAND DOLLARS more than I would spend on a laser from Jack, when i recive less than 100 mw of extra laseing power.
> 
> 
> 280 mw for $850 seems to be a damn good deal in comparison to $2850 for a 370 mw device



The lasers from laserglow are not only powerful but they are constructed a lot better than the cheap pen lasers - Thats why they cost more. Fan and heatsink system seem almost nessesary and deliver continuous use opposed to 1min for green pen lasers. Also its adjustable - very nice feature. I think the laserglow handhelds are worth the price depending on your needs. I think for experiments they are far superior, as for just messing around Id go for the cheap pen lasers. The pen lasers also never have good switches which break and malfunction after so many presses. What good is a cheap laser if its broken.


----------



## lasercrazy

Laserglow's lasers are also certified and 100% legal, Jack's are not (no offence intended jack).


----------



## bootleg2go

Hi Lasercrazy,
No offense taken.
What do mean by "certified"?
100% legal is not necessarily true of either laserglow or optotronic lasers, it depends on the end user and what their plans are. Nearly all my units are sold to universities for research and are mounted inside other equipment, like under water rover units. Even the military (US) buys from me. I'm sure this is true of laserglow units as well. If they are built into other devices, they do not require all of the safety features. On the other hand, their is no legal laser, even if it is FDA approved with accession number that is even 1% legal for just a hobbyist or anyone for that matter if the do not have a variance from both the FDA and their local city/county government if the laser is over 5mW in output power. Even if it is used privately and only in your own home with no light escaping.

Jack


----------



## The_LED_Museum

That means then that I'm a lawbreaker - I have a number of >5mW laser modules here, and I have no variances even though I confine their use to the home and never take them with me when I leave home. :sick2: :green: :sick2:

Having a review website won't help me here.


----------



## shawndoe

Hi,

 

 I just don't believe that. That would make 90% of green laser owners illegal including industrial. I've worked in many locations that have 5+mW lasers and few if any had a variance. It would also mean that providers would be liable as they would be selling a regulated product. In the same way that a gun shop owner is liable for selling a gun without a background check. You do need a variance, I believe from the FAA, to fire into the air. This is probably the single most broken aspect of laser regs. I doubt they will ever be able to regulate having a variance for every 5+mW laser, the parts are to easy to get, and to necessary to industry. You can pull a diode out of any DVD burner that violates these regs. The feds have better things to do with their time.

 

And as for local government regs, federal gov has jurisdiction there by establishment clause. Local government can regulate its use in a public space, but they have no ability to make owning or using it in private illegal, anymore then they can make owning a gun illegal. I could be wrong, but I don’t think so.

 

Just my thoughts

Shawndoe


----------



## temp

LuxLuthor said:


> Sorry for the cliche, but "I don't know Jack" whom you must be assuming is univerally known by everyone since you didn't provide a link. Hopefully he doesn't run an animal ranch in California....oh wait....that's Jacko!
> 
> All I'm speaking about is the obvious quality and tremendous output of the above unit....and if I had ton's of money, it appears the best looking/performing product I have seen in that portable category.


 
Don't be daft, he has already posted in this thread. Link is www.optotronics.com
It may be the "best looking/performing product I have seen in that portable category" but value for money is lacking.



Cybris said:


> The lasers from laserglow are not only powerful but they are constructed a lot better than the cheap pen lasers - Thats why they cost more. Fan and heatsink system seem almost nessesary and deliver continuous use opposed to 1min for green pen lasers. Also its adjustable - very nice feature. I think the laserglow handhelds are worth the price depending on your needs. I think for experiments they are far superior, as for just messing around Id go for the cheap pen lasers. The pen lasers also never have good switches which break and malfunction after so many presses. What good is a cheap laser if its broken.


 
The laser I refer to are by no means "cheap pen lasers". 100% duty cycle with heatsink seems to match the laserglow lasers, minus a fan. Optotronics lasers are also adjustable.


----------



## Lunarmodule

All I can say is WOW! :naughty:

It takes a LOT to impress me these days, and the Herc certainly does that indeed. Congratulations are in order, Mr. Federov, a very impressive end product! Its what I dreamed about in a powerful portable long ago, D-cell power, fully adjustable output, even unexpected bonuses like the external power jack (reading my mind?) and fan cooling. Really impressive. I presume the adjustable output is analog modulation of the pump diode current. Exceptionally versatile, probably runs FOREVER at 30-50mW or so. 12Ah of battery capacity in a laser, pinch me I must be dreaming.. I'd like to get a few of those D cell LiIons from Emillion and wire them in parallel in an inline pack for this beast....

Lux Luthor, "Jack" is bootleg2go, the big queso of Optotronics. I have 2 of his PPL units and they are absolutely top notch, and unmatched IMHO in per dollar value. I believe the high-end Optotronics and Laserglow units have beam specs comparable to benchtop designs, the only weak link is ultimate power stability due to the battery power source, but still orders of magnitude better than the pen styles. The 100% duty cycle makes for worry free use and both share abundant heat dissipation abilities and understressed components. 

The Hercules has succeeded in radically extending the performance envelope of portable designs. Other types have been able to achieve higher albeit extremely transient and wildly fluctuating output, but I'm unaware of any direct competitor for this one. I'll just let my tongue wag back and forth for a while about this thing. WOO HOO !


----------



## LuxLuthor

OK, Good to know who Jack is...and his products look nice also. Obvious Pros/Cons to each company's lineup.



Some dude who likes saying others are daft said:


> 280 mw for $850 seems to be a damn good deal in comparison to $2850 for a 370 mw device


 
No question about that comparison.


----------



## Lunarmodule

LuxLuthor,

Your quote line had me cracking up..... the "some dude" name credit part, very polite and funny. I think of Optotronics as I see you have formulated an opinion (that I share) about Fivemega's work: very high quality throughout, benchmark performance. 

Both Optotronics PPL units and the Hercules share many common elements, mainly an extremely robust design made for extended duration use. The difference isnt measured in dollars per milliwatt. While the two share a similar design theme, the Hercules is a much larger scale, costing much more to produce and sell, naturally. 

The PPL uses 2 C-cell batteries and is about the size of a SF M4, larger diameter. The Herc is a TRIPLE D cell design, much longer and larger diameter, all around "heavier gauge". 1.2W diode in the PPL IIRC vs 2.0W in the Herc. Throw in the cooling fan and external power jack and there are some significant extras to the Herc. 

Both however are built like tanks, and both manufacturers stand behind their wares. Thats important. The Optotronics has a clear advantage from a value standpoint, but if serious runtime and more power overhead is your bag then the Herc is the only game in town far as I can see. Ultimate performance things are never cheap. 

The Herc shouldnt be regarded AT ALL from a dollars/milliwatts perspective. Its a matter of fitting the right capabilities to your individual needs. For folks that NEED >300mW all day long the Herc has a clear advantage. I'm impressed, and it takes a lot to do that these days.

For me it falls into the major WANT category, not the NEED one. So I'll just drool over the spec sheets some more....


----------



## comozo

Any laser that meets required FDA safety measures is legal. 
It is the responsibilty of distributors, manufacturers to make certain their products meet US safety requirments. 
There are only a few states that have laws governing laser usage such as Arizona, Texas, Illinois and New York there might be others.It appears in all cases that private laser usage is not regulated. 
You do not need a variance to operate a >5mw laser in public(read sticky thread). The CDRH does not oversee private use of lasers. 
The rules of laser use from what I read before posting have not changed in twenty years.
Again read the sticky thread.
some other links for clarification.
http://www.lasermet.com/safety-standards/safety-standards.html
http://www.osha-slc.gov/dts/osta/otm/otm_iii/otm_iii_6.html
http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/lasersaf.htm#safcccr
http://www.lasercompliance.com/faq.htm#designforcompliance

The FAA does require a form to be filed with them but that seems to be a chicken/ egg argument. As I understand it if you follow the letter of the law you are required to file this form with the FAA if your laser outputs more than 5mw on the other hand the form seems to follow the criteria for lasers used in a commerce fashion. Handheld lasers devices which are not regulated for usage may be exempt from this requirement. I am a bit confused about this.

new info Copied from AC 70-1
Through the use of the AC the FAA intends to maintain a high level of safety...The FAA is requesting that laser operators submit information on a voluntary basis by using the forms listed and enclosed in this AC.

As for battery operated handheld lasers.
Can battery-operated, portable laser systems be sold in the U.S?
Yes, battery-operated, portable laser systems can be sold in the U.S., providing that they fully comply with the standard, are certified and reported, and are not Class IIIb lasers sold or promoted for pointing or amusement purposes. http://www.fda.gov/cdrh/radhlth/lpm.html


Correct any misinformation or outdated info.


----------



## adam7

LASERGLOW said:


> Hello CPF...
> 
> Looks like the news has spread, so before we start with the speculations  , here are the specs...
> 
> I've spent much time reading this forum, getting feedback from customers, and getting ideas for a new handheld laser. We have spent a year developing these, not to mention 5-figure development costs, so here are the specs... If you wish to discuss technical details, please feel free to post here, otherwise you can PM me directly with any sales-related questions...
> 
> Model: Hercules Series
> Output Power: 200mW-350mW AVERAGE (300-450 PEAK)
> Residual IR: <0.4% of actual output power
> Power Stability after warm-up: 10-15% RMS
> Pump diode: 2.0W 808nm
> Crystal Set: discrete Nd:VYO4 + KTP crystals
> Optics: both sides AR coated glass
> Power Source 1: 3 X 1.5V D-cell batteries
> Power Source 2: external 3.6V 2.4A adaptor
> Power Source 3: 3.6V Li Ion Battery pack (under development)
> Cooling Method: miniature fan + heat sink
> Overheat Warning: red LED turns on if laser cavity exceeds 39 deg. Celsius
> (can operate continuously at 100% power in temperatures up to 28 deg. Celsius)
> Output power: adjustable potentiometer, user-accessable
> Duty cycle: 100%
> Additional Inputs: TTL modulation, 1-400 Hz
> Safety Features: all FDA req'd features present.
> Casing: solid aluminum
> 
> Jack: The output power was graphed using the Gentec EO PC-LINK power meter connected to the UP19K-15S-H5-D0 head. In order to test the laser for IR, we tested the output power with the existing IR filter, and tested again with a known-good high-quality IR filter between the laser and power meter. The readings were unchanged.
> 
> If anyone is interested in additional specs, or has any question regarding any aspect of these lasers, just ask!!!



laserglow, i am trying to get in contact with you, i did send an email but havent had a response as of yet, i am in the u.k. and am wanting to buy a hercules off you whilst they are at there current 'lower' prices. can you give me a reply, preferably to my email so i can ask you a few important questions, before the order. thanks. adam


----------



## Davidgojr

I love that story about cars circling around looking for the source of the beam. I'd love to have a laser at that power someday but right now the price seems pretty steep at laserglow.


----------



## Frenchyled

Hmmm...seems a really nice product....but can't afford it at this price 
I'll play lotery.....and will see


----------



## comozo

It's not steep go price DPSS lasers at that power. It appears that this laser is approaching lab grade quality.


----------



## The_LED_Museum

You know, I have a laboratory grade blue LED unit that costs $349.00; and it simply projects a 20° beam from the blue LED by itself without the aid of optics.
So it's not at all surprising that a near-laboratory grade DPSS laser would cost as much as they do.


----------



## jkaiser3000

:wow: very impressive indeed. I was about to ask how many hands you had. It looked like you had 4 hands holding the lasers.

I can only hold two lasers, one on each hand, and still be able to maneouvre them as you did. Then again, i only have two lasers :huh:

:goodjob:


----------

